# My wife stopped having sex with me!



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

*Hysterectomy*

...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Divorce is clearly the only acceptable solution.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I know you are joking and trying to be cute.

How about stopping the joking about her? At least to her.

Those are serious conditions and serious surgery.

No talk of sex for a couple of months.

The fact that she is joking with you shows great presence of mind.

She sounds like a great wife.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

WilliamM said:


> By the way... I am off work to take care of her, walk her dog, give her an arm to hold while she walks.
> 
> But, where is that room they call a kitchen? And, what goes on in there?


The kitchen has a machine called a refrigerator and stuck to its door you normally find menus and phone numbers for restaurants who will deliver whatever you want to eat.You keep beer in the refrigerator,nothing else just beer.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Granny panties so that you are not tempted. Cold showers so she is not tempted.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> I know you are joking and trying to be cute.
> 
> How about stopping the joking about her? At least to her.
> 
> ...


I really wish I could tell when you are being serious.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Did she have mouth and hand surgery as well?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Divorce is clearly the only acceptable solution.


that is funny and sick at the same time.>


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

WilliamM said:


> By the way... I am off work to take care of her, walk her dog, give her an arm to hold while she walks.
> 
> But, where is that room they call a kitchen? And, what goes on in there?




That's the room my wife goes to when I tell her to make me a sammich. :wink2:


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I think I'd have a revenge affair.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

,,,


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I hope for her to have a quick recovery  And that the 6 weeks will go by fast! lol


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Mary says Thank you!

:smile2:


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

WilliamM said:


> Usually she's just all action.


Well, that makes perfect sense to me. Some of us are truly hands on type of gals...I used to be that way at one time...sigh





WilliamM said:


> But, where is that room they call a kitchen? And, what goes on in there?


prolly no sex sadly and what a waste of space indeed. Maybe you two can baptize that room once she gets better. You won't want to leave it then. >

What is stored there comes in quite handy after sex, cuz most do get hungry for food after a great sex session.:smthumbup:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I really wish I could tell when you are being serious.


Thanks for asking. Few do. 

There is always some truth [from my perspective] in every post. My pervasive sense of humor is a back drop to deadly seriousness. People who know me in the flesh would say that I am a pleasant, funny 
guy. An avid quipper. In reality, I am an exile in my own body, and in my journey, this time around. 

This particular post [by me] was direct and straightforward.....based on the limited information that the original poster offered up. He [appeared] jovial when he wrote his first post.

I scolded him for being callous and applauded his wife for being brave. The good women lost her uterus, via hysterectomy. Not a small thing....THIS. I believe she made light of this operation to comfort her husband so that he did not feel she was going to be less of a woman. His response? Make fun of her! Shhheet

.................................................................................................................................................

Many of my other posts seem obscure, enigmatic and confusing. But the truth is in there if you go line-by-line.

I admit, very few Americans are willing to do this. The rest of the World? Unlikely, especially if English is not their mother tongue. My 12 grade English teacher got me switched out of Her class. Another 
Banned She! She said I was a threat to her and the other student's good order. NOT BY ACTION, but by my written word. No surprise here, Eh? 

Mother tongue? Even my dear mother, if she were alive today, would have an inkling as to what I mean and convey. 

Looking deep in my soul, I believe she was abducted by aliens and impregnated. <--------Joke!

..................................................................................................................................................... @EllaSuaveterre

After high school, all writing halted until I retired. I am an old man. Half of my brain cells have been lost to age, hard blows to the head, cosmic ray decay and shortening of my Telomeres after cell DNA division.

Two of OUR greatest enemies are: heartless *Father Time* and the Grande Dame of all Banned Shes, *Mother Nature. *
*Father Time* covets my last breath, *Mother Nature* my nuts. :surprise:

.......................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am amazed she is well enough to even think of this. When I had a full hysterectomy I felt awful, in hospital for 6 days, and it was 6 weeks before I felt anything close to normal. Before that I felt terrible and so tired and weak. Believe me, sex was the last thing on my mind, mind you I was a single mum then so sex wasn't an option anyway.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> Thanks for asking. Few do.
> 
> There is always some truth [from my perspective] in every post. My pervasive sense of humor is a back drop to deadly seriousness. People who know me in the flesh would say that I am a pleasant, funny
> guy. An avid quipper. In reality, I am an exile in my own body, and in my journey, this time around.
> ...


You are one sick ole ****, but you grow on most of us...and at growing speeds like weed I might add.:wink2:

Oh and yes, I mean the type we smoke not the one you kill with Round Up.:grin2:


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

WilliamM said:


> It amazes me how well she is doing, that's for sure.
> 
> The hysterectomy was done through the vagina, they left her ovaries in place. She is 61 years old, but when the doctor mentioned taking her ovaries she said no. She quipped about if we guys wanted to give up our testicles at the same time she would give up her ovaries. Two of her doctors are women, the surgeon is a guy. So she kept her ovaries.
> 
> ...


 I had mine quite early on, when I was only 46, and also by choice had everything including my ovaries and cervix removed. Figured I didn't need them any more. :laugh: Best thing I ever did having that op, and it also takes away the chances of cancer in those areas which I thought was a good thing. 

I am never good with anaesthetics and also had a really sore throat and could hardly talk for a few days due to the tube they put down the throat during the op. 
Make sure she doesn't over do it if she feels well, I was a single mum then so didn't have anyone to care for me/us as she has. My then teenage son helped out bless him, did all the family ironing for weeks and also took the dog out till I was able to(after 3 weeks or so). I was so tired after 6 days in hospital due to the noise/lights etc preventing sleep that the first thing I did was sleep for 12 hours. Even after 6 days it was hard to walk more than a few yards.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh hi, seems I've been mentioned again, but I don't know why.

I finally had to PM @SunCMars to ask if he's schizophrenic, because nothing he says ever makes any sense whatsoever. 

If anybody else is curious, the answer's no. He's fine. The rest of us just need to be more creative in our understanding of the written word. It's true; he kind of grows on you.

Sorry for doubting you, old chap. 

/TJ


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

time to grow and get over not letting her take care of you. If she offering jump.


----------



## FORTIFIEDORANGE (Mar 27, 2017)

I ripped my wife's vibrators in half with my hands, she gave me a deeping pillow, i passed out all knight, ask cues my typing, i am using talked type as she cut my hands off so i cannot master debate.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

WilliamM said:


> Thank you
> 
> She had her cervix removed.
> 
> ...


She was high...upbeat!
...................................................................................................................................
Now that I think about it...after all my surgeries..... 

The drugs given to put you under are very powerful. And after waking up you will say and do some really "off the wall" things. You will often make unusual and outrageous statements. The pain pills taken later, Oxycontin, morphine tabs, etc., yes, unusual talking and behavior. Beware, these pills are very addictive.

Now, keeping my sober state of mind, in perspective.....imagine me coming out of surgery or when on pain pills!
I had the nurses and doctors in stitches. I only shut up when I saw the guys with the white suits and butterfly nets!!

I refuse to take any pain pills, take ibuprofen only. I am too alpha. Too friendly.
......................................................................................................................................


I wish your wife the best in her recovery. Keep her close. Support her in her needs. Do not add to her pressures.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Medical marijuana. For some it takes the pain away. For the rest, they stop caring that it still hurts.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

WilliamM said:


> ...I think it will be easier for me than for her! But I just can't think I'm going to be much interested in getting off myself when she can't be allowed to.
> 
> My poor baby girl has to have complete pelvic rest for 6 weeks.
> 
> Should I lock up her vibrator? Put mittens on her hands at night? Reset her phone to get rid of her iBooks? What am I gonna do with her?....





WilliamM said:


> She enjoys the joking. It is serious surgery, for sure.
> 
> ....She says she's not going to stop teasing me about sex. It's a constant in our lives, and too much fun. I didn't expect her to start so soon, though!
> 
> ....And since she can't have an orgasm, which she is already missing, she is going to laugh a lot more to help her forget about it, and nothing makes her laugh more right now than teasing me about sex.





WilliamM said:


> She was offering to give me a hand, or a tongue lashing! But while she was certainly able to get me "up" while I was asleep, we both know I can't get into it if she can't have fun too. That could be part of why she found it so funny.
> 
> ...I know she is saving up some really good teasing material for later. But I'm no spring chicken, I can handle it.
> 
> ...


William, you sound like a lucky man with a wonderful wife. 

I don't know whether to respond in a silly manner or a serious manner. I will start serious and then move to silly.

While your wife seems happy and silly, not all women who have this kind of surgery done are. Some question their still being a woman or not. Yes, she joked about it just being a useless muscle, but that might be an over-reaction to mask some hidden fears. My serious suggestion is that you listen to her very carefully and if you hear any 'red flags' make sure she gets some IC. In the future, orgasms might feel very different to her and that may get to her mentally.

Since she is into teasing, having you wait on her hand and foot, and using your wallet to buy things (take-out-food), why don't you tell her that now might be the perfect 6 week chance for her to seek a "once in a life time" opportunity. 

She could become your dominatrix for the next six weeks, and (any of her choice) force you into 6 weeks of chastity, 6 weeks of tease and denial, 6 weeks of financial domination, and six weeks of being her slave. Tell her that if she does, she need to immediately get on Amazon dot com and buy an official dominatrix outfit to wear while she is commanding you, but that you draw the line and no whips, canes and or chains.

Then again, you could always tell her that if she misbehaves, you will have to tie her up for her own good so she will be unable to use that vibrator or her hands.

Or, perhaps you can explain to her that you will be getting into role playing doctor with her over the next six week and you need to get the proper accessories (blue scrubs, white lab coat, stethoscope, rectal thermometer, tongue depressors, latex gloves, ????). Alternately, you could be the improper male nurse to gives her sponge baths and improper massages to the parts of her body that aren't healing from surgery.

Alternate watching episodes of "Midsomer Murders" with porn episodes.

Finally, you could sit and read lusty romance novels to her, while you pour her wine.

Whatever you do, enjoy her.

Good luck!


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

Bibi1031 said:


> Well, that makes perfect sense to me. Some of us are truly hands on type of gals...I used to be that way at one time...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, plenty of sex can be had in a kitchen! >


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> William, you sound like a lucky man with a wonderful wife.
> 
> I don't know whether to respond in a silly manner or a serious manner. I will start serious and then move to silly.
> 
> ...



You know, I was totally grooving on this until you said no whips, no canes, no chains. >


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

WilliamM said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> ....As it happens, she is quite submissive.
> 
> ...


:wink2:

Ok, you can tease her that if she misbehaves, that she will be punished.

Once you tie her down, you can always tell her that you either need that tongue lashing she promised or that your manhood might want to snuggle between the girls. There are always options.

If it were me and my wife in your situation, I would still offer to play naughty doctor or nurse. My wife probably would look at me, shake her head, laught and say "pervert!'

Enjoy!


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------

